# Sinedots



## Geronimo (8. Juni 2003)

Kann man Sinedots erstellen ohne ein Plugin ?


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. Juni 2003)

Ja. Wobei du dann alles zeichnen müsstest.
Aber warum ohne? Das Plugin ist doch kostenlos.

MfG


----------



## Geronimo (8. Juni 2003)

Erst mal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Mir war das nicht klar das es auch ohne geht.
Selberzeichnen ist zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## Geronimo (8. Juni 2003)

Noch eine Frage dazu...
Wie soll man Sinedots selber zeichnen (mit was) ?


----------



## Tim C. (9. Juni 2003)

Du kannst mit Sinedots nicht Zeichnen. Du kannst bestimme Parameter einstellen und er liefert dir das entsprechende Bild dazu. Fertig & aus, mehr ist nicht drin


----------



## Kind der Sonne (9. Juni 2003)

öhmmm....was sind überhaupt "Sinedots"?


----------



## nanda (9. Juni 2003)

@kind der sonne
Bei allem, was Du nicht kennst oder verstehst, erstmal google oder vivisimo fragen. Das ist kein Befehl, sondern nur ein gut gemeinter Vorschlag. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Du nicht nur zu faul warst.

Erster Treffer bei google. 

Dann links auf die Photoshop bubble klicken.

Schau Dir auch mal die Beispiele hier an.


----------



## Kind der Sonne (9. Juni 2003)

Ja, ich war zu faul. Aber bei sowas ist es trotzdem schwierig, die Beschreibung über Google zu finden, weil solches Wissen ja meist vorausgesetzt wird.
Wenn ich Google frage, was Photoshop ist, werde ich auch nicht so schnell fündig.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kind der Sonne _
> *öhmmm....was sind überhaupt "Sinedots"? *



Auch hier auf Tutorials.de wirst Du fündig unter Photoshop Tutorials:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials63001.html

Gruß Webcutdirector


----------



## nanda (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kind der Sonne _
> *Ja, ich war zu faul.*


Tja, dann war´s das für´s erste von meiner Seite. Das nächste Mal wird sich wohl ein anderer "Dummer" mit Deinen Problemen beschäftigen müssen.

Man sollte zumindest versuchen, selbst eine Erklärung zu finden, denn wie Du gesehen hast, war gleich der erste Link ein Volltreffer. Und wenn man die Suche vernünftig eingrenzt, kommt man auch zugig zu der gewünschten Info.

Nicht bestanden. Setzen.


----------



## Kind der Sonne (11. Juni 2003)

Hab ich dir was getan? Ich hab doch gesagt, ich war zu faul und werde auch versuchen, das in Zukunft zu ändern.


----------



## Christoph (11. Juni 2003)

Ich denke mit Google suchen dauert sicher weniger lang als eine Frage zu posten und auf die Antwort zu warten


----------

